# AR 15 lower??



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

What would you guys recommend as far as a lower for a build. Not wanting to spend a ton of money just want something decent. And where is the best place to buy? Thanks for any help


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all about the same. Look at Palmetto State Armory.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if you are somewhat mechanically inclined build your own...can get parts at a decent price now and more and more stuff is in stock daily! plenty of videos on youtube how to do it


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

Usa performance on hwy 29 has been carrying some lowers. I bought mine there for I think $109 or $115. He had Delton and Anderson mfg. I ended up with the Anderson mfg and built a carbine and the fit and finish was really good and so far performed flawlessly. There is a new place in Robertsdale Al that is specializing in AR,AK and SKS parts. They were not carrying lowers as of the last time I spoke to them. The number is 251-459-1744. Hope this helps.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks guys will check out usa


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

mackdaddy06 said:


> Thanks guys will check out usa


Bill and Stan at USA are great guys. I've bought and built several delton lowers from them. If you decided to order one from PSA or somewhere like that I would use USA for the FFL transfer, they do all of mine and are very reasonably priced. .


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

patman71 said:


> There is a new place in Robertsdale Al that is specializing in AR,AK and SKS parts. They were not carrying lowers as of the last time I spoke to them. The number is 251-459-1744. Hope this helps.


Do you know where it is in Robertsdale?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.agparms.com/agp-arms-ar-15/

AGP arms would be my top choice for the price, then the Seekins Precision SP223.

http://www.seekinsprecision.com/ar-lowers.html

For the price it's hard to beat the fit, finish, and features of the AGP arms.


----------

